# Humour ?



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

I am searching for a hybrid IWB holster that can take a Kimber 1911 pro carry 4" with Crimson trace..Not an easy task it seems. Anyway, I thought the good people at FoxX Holsters could be the ones to deliver. Unfortunately this wasnt the case, as with other vendors, it seems more difficult than I imagined being new to CCW.

Anyway, to my point that I thought was pretty humerous but maybe not with reflection?.

When emailing the guys at FoxX, I suggested a strapline that I came accross in the UK in an area that was over run with Foxes in a rural area with a fast road through it, the line was " slow down for fox sake" 

I suggested the line to FoxX "carry safe for FoxX sake" or " be safe for FoxX sake"

They didnt reply so I guess the humour passed them bye?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*here are a few that should work*









Inside Waistband Holsters - Minotaur Holsters - products new home - Minotaur Spartan Holster









Inside Waistband Holsters - products new home - C-TAC Holster









Inside Waistband Holsters - Minotaur Holsters - products new home - Minotaur MTAC Holster









MiniTuck | Crossbreed Holsters - MiniTuck









SuperTuck Deluxe | Crossbreed Holsters - Super Tuck Deluxe









Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, contacted them all and only Galco have one that will take Crimson Trace.

At least I've sourced one though. Thanks again


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Cleveland holsters????????


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

which crimson trace do you have? If it is a set of grips I know Comp-Tac spartan will work just fine.


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

spoke with randi rogers at Comp tac and they dont recommend using their holsters with lasers on the side of the frame but, she did say 'order one to try and if it doesnt work out, they have a 30 day no BS return policy.
Must say, the Spartan looks 'the business'


----------

